# I need a favour please.



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

hi everyone - Would it be possible for someone to ring HomeAway Holiday Rental Agency (Condolife) in Sao Martinho do Porto (+351 262 843 569 ) for me please, I am having a problem getting in touch and as I have accommodation booked with them I wonder if something has gone wrong.
The person I have been dealing with is called Steve Clarke and there is also another person called Silvia in the office. There is a recording in Portuguese which I obviously do not understand but I left a message anyway! Steve Clarke's mobile is not being answered either and that number is 351 912 999 958.
Would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No answer on either number Pudding, sorry. The recorded message is just a voicemail.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I can go down there tomorrow if you get no luck, see what I can see, if you like.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*phonecall*




silvers said:


> No answer on either number Pudding, sorry. The recorded message is just a voicemail.


Hi - thanks for the help, I am seriously worried now, we haven't that much time before we leave for S.Martinho and if I can't get hold of the Agency this doesn't sounds good! Is there anyone around the area that will be kind enough to do a drive-by to see if the place is actually open for business?
The office address is ... Rua Conde de Avelar, N.14, Lj.A 2460-641, 9Condolife Property Management) 

..... and the Apartment Block is called Costa da Prata, Block 1, Rua 28 de Majo . Hopefully that is not just a piece of wasteland!!!
(PS - did the recorded message say anything noteworthy?)


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Condolife*



silvers said:


> I can go down there tomorrow if you get no luck, see what I can see, if you like.


Excellent, thanks ever so..... hopefully all will be well and perhaps I am just panicking needlessly, but I would rather know before we leave than getting there late and find no-one home!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you pm me some details? Name, booking ref etc?


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*booking*



silvers said:


> Can you pm me some details? Name, booking ref etc?



Just to say that I have just had a phone call from Steve, apologizing for non reply! Whew! But, if you are still up for it and it doesn't necessarily have to be tomorrow, a drive by will still be appreciated. Many thanks for your help, will make contact again once we are down there, we owe you a beer!
cheers.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I will still do a recce tomorrow, no problem.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*drive-by*



silvers said:


> I will still do a recce tomorrow, no problem.


Thanks again, I have just mailed the 'other half' about the slight hiccup as I didnt want to worry him needlessly while he was abroad and wouldn't be able to do anything about this anyway. Regards.


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi there please send me a pm (private message) with more details so I can talk on your behalf! We have encountered similar problems with other people (not with this company) so if I can help I am only too happy to. We also love within driving distance of S Matinho!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Appena,
How much do you charge for this love?


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

silvers said:


> Dear Appena,
> How much do you charge for this love?


Oh only a glass or two of vinho LOL X


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

My kind of date.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

I work in Sao Martinho and talked to Steve yesterday, CondoLife is a very respecable company and definitely still in business. However, they may only open their office in the mornings out of the peak season. Don't panic, you will have a lovely holiday!

Stephanie


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*holiday*



stephanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work in Sao Martinho and talked to Steve yesterday, CondoLife is a very respecable company and definitely still in business. However, they may only open their office in the mornings out of the peak season. Don't panic, you will have a lovely holiday!
> 
> Stephanie


Thank you, thank you all of you for watching out for us, it is just so heart warming that people will go out of their way to try and sort out concerns. Steve did say that it was purely through lack of time that he didnt get back to me... but understandably it was something that was worrying me and needed sorting out. We all have to take things on trust where bookings are concerned and we all know of the most terrible problems which can befall people, so I would rather be a bit paranoid than roll up and find I have no-where to go! All's well hey! 
We are looking forward to that chilled glass of something and a few natas....!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

And I can verify for the lovely Stephanie, I would trust her 100%.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww, thanks James. . .


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*The lovely Stephanie*



stephanie said:


> Aww, thanks James. . .


Once we are down there we will get in touch. 
Regards
Frasers


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

pudding57 said:


> Once we are down there we will get in touch.
> Regards
> Frasers


Please do!


----------

